# Post stuff your music collection!!



## Primitive (Mar 28, 2016)

NOT including mp3's of course (what are you gonna take a screen shot? Lol) cassettes, Cd's, vinyl if you have it, hell even 4-tracks if that's your thing!! This a thread to post stuff from your collection, especially what you may be listening to, and drinking or smoking if that applys! I'll start: consume - self-titled discography cassette accompanied by some new castle brown ales


----------



## Primitive (Mar 28, 2016)

Next up: nausea - "have you heard it before...?" Comp


----------



## Adnil (Mar 29, 2016)

You've got a killer collection there, mate. Besides ordering from the net, I wouldn't know where to find half of what you got.

Most of my music is taken from YouTube (converted into my USB), the few that I've managed to grab are nothing to brag about, just the cliché schoolgirl playlist.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Mar 29, 2016)

this thread makes me really wish i hadnt sold all of my records =/


----------



## Primitive (Mar 29, 2016)

Ooooo!!! That driller killer tho!!


----------



## Primitive (Mar 30, 2016)

Todays doings  with my new cassettes that came in...


----------

